# cant make up my mind where to go



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm after some ideas please , we are off to France about the 10th for 5/6 weeks dont know whether to head for Loire or Dordogne , as usual we need to do it on the cheap so we're look at aires and wild , any places to see and places to stop would be most welcome . after a couple of weeks we will head to the coast and make our way slowly North . thanks ................Phil


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
If you decide on the Loire then there is a nice free Aire in the chateau carpark at villandry.

http://www.i-campingcar.fr/aire.php?ville=VILLANDRY

James


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well you have to cross the Loire to get to the Dordogne so why not do both? Or do the Dordogne from west to East as far as Rocomadorre and then go south a bit and come back along the Lot. 

Personally unless your into Chateux's I think the Loire is a bit flat and dull. Of course the further south you go the better the weather as well.


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

cheers both , I keep telling her indoors weathers better south


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The weather is generally regarded as better South of the Loire, but the forecast for the next 10 days for most of France is not spectacular....

http://france.meteofrance.com/

you can enter any location that you want and they will send you an e-mail every day for that location or you can simply browse for where you want....

Our forecast for the next 2 days is SOME rain but temperatures going back up to around 22C, but they will only go for the next 9 days.....

The Dordogne is a great place to visit - we went there for 3 days last week using France Passion and aires so no overnight fees or charges for water or services (we did not need EHU).

Happy to give advice once you have decided - feel free to PM me if you need help.

The Lot is not as scenic as the Dordogne (IMO) as the scenery is flatter, but it is easy to find great places near it - such as Caumont sur Garonne - an aire beside the Canal Laterale - near Marmande, very peaceful and scenic and of course, flat for cycling along the canal bank.....

There are some excellent places in both those departments and we have also enjoyed the coast South of Arcachon - miles of open sand beach (not ideally safe for swimming but great for surfing if the wind is right) and natural forests inland, the trip up the West coast has some highlights but is a lot more "touristy" IMO.

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If you fancy the east of the Loire then Briare with its bridges and aqueduct is worth a visit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Briare_aqueduct

There is an aire in the adjacent car park and also parking at the marina just over the bridge.

aire


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The truth is all of France is beautiful

You may need to follow the weather

But wherever you find yourself there are plenty of interesting places to explore

And lovely aires tucked all over the place

Have you got all the aires in France

If not the campsite aire reviews on here are excellent

Have a great holiday

Aldra


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Some time ago somebody on here asked everyone to nominate their must see places in France. I compiled a table from the results and it is hereFrance MHF Tour for you to download if you wish...

Patrick


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks one and all , we have all the aires book , worked out really well last year spent 6 weeks wondering around with no plans , thought this time we would initially aim for some where , see the sites then head for the coast and work our way home , with your assistance we already have some ideas to work on ...........cheers Phil


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We just go where the weather takes us.
Usually South West of centre, Loire, Dordogne, Lot, Languedoc then turn left at the bottom take in the Comargue into Provence left North again Coast Tarn Gorges, Massif Central or Further East into the Jura not forgetting of course the Alps, a must see.
Occasionally deviate into Switzerland or Italy. We don't do beaches but do like the seaside with Harbours and boats etc. 
But we are Francophiles at heart and in our opinion most areas have something to offer be it historical or natural.

This Year we are supposed to be doing Germany again but we will see


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

As you are heading SW then there is a good aire at a small village called ROM which is south of Potiers not far off the N10.

The village cemetry is interesting as it has a small war grave section which has the graves to 30 or so SAS men and an American pilot who were executed by the Germans in 1944.

Rom


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As the weather can make or break a good trip, I would compile a list of possible's then be guided to the most appropriate according to the weather but still having focused targets; a win,win situation.
Personally anywhere south of the Channel will be fine for me, focusing on somewhere nearest to Africa as recent forecasts have favoured southern Spain.

Alan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks similar to out local cemetery with 8 British soldiers blown up in 1940.
Ray.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

One observation - you said you wanted to watch your costs very carefully. You also mentioned travelling back along the coast. At risk of making a big generalisation, I think you'll find many / most aires at the seaside are chargeable. Whereas, inland and away from the main tourist honeypots, they are more likely to be free.

Just a thought.

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike is right, and on some of the seaside Aires you will get (_usually foreign_) vans squeezing in so close that you can't fully open the door. I do not jest either! 8O

Try the Lot and/or the Vezere. Less well known and therefore less crowded than the Dordogne or Provence - and arguably prettier and with just as much to see and do. Plenty of Aires and Campervan Stops around.

You won't be disappointed, but if you are I promise to pay for all your free Aires! :lol:

Dave


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

Courtesy of barryds previous posts (thank you!!) we had some splendid wild camping on the Cherbourg peninsula near to spectacular empty beaches over Easter


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Tour*

You could head south crossing the Loire at say Amboise , interesting town ,lots to see and do , continue south down to the Dordogne area. Follow one of the main rivers due west towards the coast.

If you hit the coast I can recomend Archachon then head north up the cost visiting the two main islands off from LaRochelle , il de re , and il deron.

From there head home via Normandy where there are loads to see and do.

You did say 6 months ?  .......apologies for spelling but in a rush


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

scrinchy said:


> Courtesy of barryds previous posts (thank you!!) we had some splendid wild camping on the Cherbourg peninsula near to spectacular empty beaches over Easter


Great up there isnt it? I hope you called on Raynipper and emptied his wine cellar! He left the country when we were there!


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the idea's , we've written them all down . booked on Dover Calais tomorrow 16.00 ish , I couldn't understand about dongle's etc but will take the laptop and try and use it at Mcdonalds , if thats unsuccessful I'll be back on here in 5/6 weeks , I'm trusting you to all behave yourselves while I'm away so you'll still be on here when we get back  thanks again ...Phil


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> scrinchy said:
> 
> 
> > Courtesy of barryds previous posts (thank you!!) we had some splendid wild camping on the Cherbourg peninsula near to spectacular empty beaches over Easter
> ...


I have stopped inviting people now I have to pay over €1.49 for Chateau bottled plonk. Down to my last 200 promo deals.

We did have a couple of undesirable vagrants last week (you know who you are) who left dozens of scribbled notes saying they would be back.!!!! :?

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well alright if you insist

I'll pay for my own wine next time :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm sure we can accommodate your modest needs Sandra........ :wink: 

Ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Some time ago somebody on here asked everyone to nominate their must see places in France. I compiled a table from the results and it is hereFrance MHF Tour for you to download if you wish...
> 
> Patrick


Thanks Patrick, I ve been trying to find that for ages.


----------

